# Topics > Agriculture >  Tomato Robot Competition, Kitakyushu, Japan

## Airicist

Tomato Robot Competition - 2
December 18-20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 21, 2015

----------

